# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Hanover, machine-learning project, fight against cancer, Microsoft Research, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Conrtibutors:

Microsoft Research

Oregon Health & Science University's Knight Cancer Institute

----------


## Airicist

"How Microsoft computer scientists and researchers are working to ‘solve‘ cancer"

by Allison Linn

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft Develops AI to Help Cancer Doctors Find the Right Treatments"
Software giant's AI health push follows similar efforts by IBM, Google's DeepMind and startups including Deep 6.

by Dina Bass
September 20, 2016

----------

